# 3/24/2021 Morels



## motoro (Mar 24, 2014)

Found a few more this morning, one yellow.


----------



## WashCoMorels (May 2, 2020)

Those are beautiful!! Can I ask what county you’re in? I’m in southwestern NC but there aren’t many posts on our state forum so I’m trying to gauge using TN and GA.


----------



## motoro (Mar 24, 2014)

WashCoMorels said:


> Those are beautiful!! Can I ask what county you’re in? I’m in southwestern NC but there aren’t many posts on our state forum so I’m trying to gauge using TN and GA.


Shelby County, Memphis


----------



## Jesco11 (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice, that's a big yellow.. I'm in middle TN and hopefully after these storms pass tomorrow, this weekend will turn out good.


----------



## motoro (Mar 24, 2014)

Jesco11 said:


> Nice, that's a big yellow.. I'm in middle TN and hopefully after these storms pass tomorrow, this weekend will turn out good.


Good luck, I hope you find a bunch!


----------



## motoro (Mar 24, 2014)

motoro said:


> Shelby County, Memphis





WashCoMorels said:


> Those are beautiful!! Can I ask what county you’re in? I’m in southwestern NC but there aren’t many posts on our state forum so I’m trying to gauge using TN and GA.


Sometimes this helps, Morel Mushroom Sightings - Maps - The Great Morel


----------



## Michael W. TN (Apr 1, 2021)

Jesco11 said:


> Nice, that's a big yellow.. I'm in middle TN and hopefully after these storms pass tomorrow, this weekend will turn out good.


I'm in East TN found a bunch in my honey hole but most are a couple days old. Only after the rain we got. I'm trying to figure out the direction of the hills compared to where I no their at. North to northeast is where I always find them but want to expand and find more honey holes. Don't have alot of elm here. Alot of woods and hills.


----------



## Jesco11 (Apr 10, 2018)

Michael W. TN said:


> I'm in East TN found a bunch in my honey hole but most are a couple days old. Only after the rain we got. I'm trying to figure out the direction of the hills compared to where I no their at. North to northeast is where I always find them but want to expand and find more honey holes. Don't have alot of elm here. Alot of woods and hills.


That's interesting. The two spots I've got here in middle TN, one is a north facing slope and the other is E to NE. Have found a few on the reverse slopes, but generally not nearly as many.


----------



## Michael W. TN (Apr 1, 2021)

Found a honey hole that was almost to late, this yr is definitely different than last yr.


----------

